# copper harbor area?



## uofmguy68 (Mar 16, 2008)

any good fishing around the copper harbor area? heading up there for a couple of days and am looking for a spot or two to look for trout... or i guess i can go for any other species... usually fish warm water species, down here in mid lower michigan.... i might be talking a buddy into dragging my boat up there behind me and the quads........ so any local lakes would be appreciated....

also anyone know of any places to drag the quads out to and play in the mudd, any good ATV parks or trails? 

uofmguy68


----------



## mdad (Dec 4, 2007)

Try Lake Fanny Hooe. It is right behind the State Park. I caught bass out of it on a fly rod last year. It is also rumored to have trout in it.  It is very fishable from a boat in the evening see which way the wind is blowing and go to the downwind side of the lake. The wind seems to force the insects to one side and a feeding frenzy happens. You can take a 4 wheeler down the Mandan trail about a mile past the state park. Take it out to schlatter lake. This lake is good for pike. If Fanny Hooe creek is flowing cast cleo's or drift a crawler for splake. The mouth is right by the light house overlook. There are several little streams that cross M-26 between Eagle River and Copper Harbor that have populations of small brookies in them. Crawlers or worms work great. very thick brush. the outlet in Eagle river might be another place to try casting a cleo or running a worm, at the very least it is a very beautiful place to fish. If you do go to Schlatter Lake take the time to keep going and go to High Rock Bay. It is very nice rock beach. You can also reach it by truck as of last year. Just before you reach Superior on the road to HRB there is a turn off to your left. Take it and it will take you to a launch pad that is the only place in Michigan that NASA fired a rocket into space from. There is a ton of stuff to do up there. Have a beer at Zicks for me. Good Luck and have Fun.


----------



## Dora the Explorer (Aug 5, 2008)

Thats such a nice bit of information that I'm tempted to make the ten hour drive to try it. The place sounds awesome!
D


----------



## msfcarp (Jun 6, 2006)

I just returned from a week in the Keweenaw, I would fish the lake. Love the country, lots to do.


----------

